# Riding boots



## Princess16 (4 August 2015)

I've just started having lessons and need some boots as RS doesn't provide them (have been borrowing them previously which isn't really allowed).
Anyone know where I can get some cheap ones and how much an average pair would cost.

Many thanks,


----------



## Barnacle (5 August 2015)

Ebay... You can find new, as well as used and some have starting bids of about £1 (probably end up going for just under £10 and of course there are "buy it now" boots advertised too so no need to bid if you don't want to). Much cheaper than pretty much any other option. But I would find some that you like the look of and then find them in a tack shop and try them on for size before ordering. I find riding boots are always a couple of sizes bigger than ordinary shoes. I wear a 5.5 or 6 usually but in boots I've gone down to a 4.

Otherwise, local Facebook groups might have some advertised. They'll probably be second hand but often people are selling things that were newly bought so it's not necessarily a concern.

Saying that, with tall boots, it's actually great to get a pair that have already been worn in as they can be an absolute nightmare... So I wouldn't discount second hand options!


----------



## Shay (5 August 2015)

Sports Direct have an equestrian section that is quite cheap, or Robinsons Equestrian.  Most tack shops have sales on right now too.  Price does depend on size - if you can get down to a size 4 you pay no VAT as it is deeemed a child size.  If you have feet over a size 10 you might struggle to find really cheap ones as they concentrate of the middle sizes.  I would expect to pay about £20 for a basic pair of long rubber riding boots, about £15 for short boots.  Obviously they can get a lot more expensive!


----------



## Princess16 (5 August 2015)

I would rather try them before I buy as I find some can be a bit tight around the calves. I'm a size 7 but again some 7's can sometimes be too small / big dependent on boot so best to try before I buy. Never thought of Sports Direct good shout! Where is Robinsons are they on-line?


----------



## teacups (5 August 2015)

You could also use an old pair of shoes/boots which have a heel, and get some chaps to go with them. Then you can get the right pair of chaps which fit your calf and leg length, and also the right shoe size. A cheap pair of jodhpur boots is an option, too.

If you measure your calf circumference and height to back of knee, and check the different manufacturerers' sizes, you could get the chaps secondhand on Ebay.


----------



## epeters91 (5 August 2015)

Robinsons are online just google robinsons equestrian I got some nice jodphur boots from them with fluffy insides that were a good price


----------



## Princess16 (5 August 2015)

Which do you think would be better for me jodhpur or long riding boots? 
Only going to be riding once a week on my lessons and then my dream is to progress to steady hacks in the countryside - if I get that far ! 

Sorry for all the questions - thanks again


----------



## Princess16 (5 August 2015)

Me again have seen some Requisite Starter long riding boot £19.99 instead of £39.99 what do you think ?


----------



## teacups (6 August 2015)

I don't know about them, but sounds like a bargain price. Doubt you'd get any short or long boots for less new. Do they fit?


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (6 August 2015)

I got great long leather boots from equestrian clearance, they have lasted me two years for my gardening business and are fine for town they still looked great after two years gardening.
Yes they are about £70, but they are not riding specific. I find that sizing is as normal tbh.
If you have chunky legs you might struggle to have thick joddies under them, which means you have to use denims outside, which is OK in all but the poshest riding schools.
I only do hacks these days, using pony trekking centres which almost always cater for beginners.


----------

